# Does UV light help with determining the age of a bottle ?



## Mailman1960 (Nov 10, 2021)

I think I enough to make a power plant.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 11, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I think I enough to make a power plant.


The glow is manganese. Usually it means pre 1910. Germany, before the war,  supplied most of the worlds supply. The first thing the Nazis stopped was exporting manganese. I have bottles from the 1949 that glows green. Most likely from using recycled glass with manganese. Here is a picture. Also a 1936 Christmas Coke that glows that pink-beige from selenium. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 11, 2021)

Answer is yes and no. Usually yes, exceptions exist. Like this 1949 glowing and the 1936 not. I have more green glowing hobbleskirts that have trace amounts of manganese. Late 1940's- 1950's.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The glow is manganese. Usually it means pre 1910. Germany, before the war,  supplied most of the worlds supply. The first thing the Nazis stopped was exporting manganese. I have bottles from the 1949 that glows green. Most likely from using recycled glass with manganese. Here is a picture. Also a 1936 Christmas Coke that glows that pink-beige from selenium.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Germany was not run by a National Socialist government until 1934; when Hitler came to power. During WW1 (1914-1918) Imperial Germany was a monarchy led by Kaiser Wilhelm II. So no, they were not Nazis.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 21, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Germany was not run by a National Socialist government until 1934; when Hitler came to power. During WW1 (1914-1918) Imperial Germany was a monarchy led by Kaiser Wilhelm II. So no, they were not Nazis.


I realize that. Not many people know that the first country the Nazis took over was Germany. My Grandfather and his family fled to Switzerland. He was one of many German speaking Swiss.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Not many people know that the first country the Nazis took over was Germany.


I’m once again confused. The National Socialist Party was founded and based in Germany. Either I’m not catching something, or you made a mistake in your response.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 21, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> I’m once again confused. The National Socialist Party was founded and based in Germany. Either I’m not catching something, or you made a mistake in your response.


Sorry for the confusion. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (Nov 21, 2021)

The roots of the Nazi party go back to right after WW I. There were very hard times in Germany and the Nazis played on that until they were strong enough to take over the government completely in the 1930s. They blamed their problems on Jews and other  minorities.


----------

